# Back in action



## Arrakis9 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well guys, i've moved up from my old xeon 3220 to a faster i5 system needless to say its more energy effecient so i'll be back on the crunching bandwagon as of today 

Once i get my watercooling setup back up and running im hoping for some tasty oc and more PPD !


----------



## Phxprovost (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats welcome back, i should be returning to the wcg team as well, had a few set backs recently*dead 4850x2+dead HDD* but should be able to return in a few days after i get this fiasco sorted out


----------

